# F.s. - Brodie Sediment Extractors



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/12/12)

Up for grabs is a box of 13 x "Brodies SED EX BREWING" Sediment extractors. I won them in a friday night raffle yonks ago at a gold coast pub before i even started brewing. I have accidentally broken a couple of them ( hence why there is only 13)

More info can be found at: www.sedexbrewing.com

I'm asking $25 for them (cash) and a hassle-free pickup. on the site they are asking alot more +postage. These are brand new and unused. 

A couple of pics what i'm talking about:

















Feel free to shoot us a PM.

Cheers,

_WALLACE_


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/12/12)

bump. make an offer


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (29/12/12)

One last bump. for those who dont know what i'm selling check out 

Cheers.


----------



## jhay (7/3/13)

Pickup or post?


----------



## Florian (7/3/13)

They are offered for free together with empty bottles in the thread that directed you to this one! Pick up I would assume as it involves bottles.


----------

